# Bfp symptoms



## ttcbn2

Hi Ladies, I was just wondering if some of you lucky woman out there that have managed to get a BFP if you could post some of your BFP symptoms the week before you got your BFP?? 

Would love to see some symptoms so us girls that are still TTC have something to read up on... Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ariesmandy

just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms


4dpo- really sore back
5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
8dpo- all of the above 
9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
11dpo- negative hpt
15dpo- very faint positive 
16dpo- darker positive

hope this helps! goodluck


----------



## TTC86JMS

Hider,got my BFP @ 14DPO on tuesday.to tell u d truth I didn't feel anyting different from any AF months,I only noticed once(sorry tmi) wen I was sitting in bed naked 1 afternoon reading,clear watery discharge dripping,was very surprise.on monday dreamt of babies n kids all around me.had n still hav really sore nipples(which I have every month b4 AF).then tuesday,just a strong urge 2 test,I did..n BFP!!!


----------



## TTC86JMS

Oh,n AF lyk pain,but sum how a little mor painful


Gudluck 2 u,hope yur BFP is around d corner.


----------



## Heidi_Lewis

I was getting positive preg tests at 11DPO, but waited until 14DPO when AF was due to do a digi... I did the digi this morning and got my BFP!

The week leading up to my BFP, I had the following...

- Extreme tiredness
- Slight heartburn (barely noticeable)
- Lower abdominal aches- very similar to AF pains
- A dull, heavy feeling in my lower abdomen

I didnt have ANY other symptoms. When I was ttc I felt disappointed if my boobs werent hurting, I wasnt nauseous, I wasnt getting any cramps, I had too little/too much cm etc and it turns out that for me, none of those were symptoms anyway! For the ladies who are ttc, I'd recommend that they try not to do what I did and feel upset if I didnt have the top 10 early pregnancy symptoms, because if it wasnt for the positive preg tests infront of me, I dont really feel much different to when I wasnt pregnant, but then, I am only 4 weeks gone!

Hope that helps xx


----------



## TTC86JMS

Heidi,wen r u due?
Its really true,u dnt feel much diff,except wen u get bfn it seems u hav more pregnancy symptoms,n wen u get a BFP it seems like u barely noticed d symptoms.


----------



## Heidi_Lewis

TTC86JMS said:


> Heidi,wen r u due?
> Its really true,u dnt feel much diff,except wen u get bfn it seems u hav more pregnancy symptoms,n wen u get a BFP it seems like u barely noticed d symptoms.

I haven't been to the doctors yet to have anything confirmed, I'll be doing that next week, but I just used an online baby due date calculator based and its coming up as being December 17th :)


----------



## TTC86JMS

oh,i used online calculator as well,n it said around 14th Dec.oh how exciting...


----------



## Audraia

I was one of those people who had/still have NO symptoms at all. I was freaking out sure that AF was coming b/c of the lack of symptoms. Last month on my chemical pregnancy I had fatigue, heartburn, cramping, this month nada!


----------



## lisa1980

I had loads of 'symptoms' the month before and got a BFN.

The month I got my BFP i literally had no symptoms whatsoever. My boobs were sore but they always are before AF.

I had completely ruled myself out that month as we'd been so busy with other things that TTC kinda went out of the window so got a total shock when the BFP came up!

Lisa x


----------



## cbeans

I had very few symptoms -- wouldn't have even known they were there if I weren't looking for them.

VERY slight cramping 1-14 dpo
A tiny pin prick size drop of blood 6 dpo on tp only (totally would have missed it if I hadn't been studying my cm so closely)
Some yellowish stretchy cm 9 dpo, Having to pee a lot (but could be due to the amount of water I had that morning)
10-14 dpo - slightly bigger boobs, like with AF but with absolutely no pain, vivid dreams, sooooooo tired. In bed by 8 at the latest every night.
12-14 dpo - stomach growling quite often. Wants to be fed.
14 dpo - boobs tender, a lot of creamy cm (I was completely dry up till then)

I got my bfp on 10 dpo. And I agree with Heidi. I was so mad in other months if I didn't have any symptoms - but the month I really don't have any symptoms is the month I end up being pregnant. Baby dust!


----------



## TTC86JMS

chemical pregnancy!!!!oh,that sound scary,i hope that doesnt happen,how totaly awful!!!do you get symptoms just like when ure pregnant with a baby?i think im going online to check!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erin7707

hey girls... My symptoms: NOTHING DIFFERENT!! I was shocked when I got my BFP.. Normally I have spotting for 2 days prior to AF's arrival, so on the 3rd day when I was still just spotting, on a whim I just decided to take a test, and I saw a second line!!! That morning I even had a really bad cramp that I thought for sure was AF on her way! But I didn't have any symptoms at ALL until 6.5 weeks! now I'm just getting food aversions and feeling more tired.


----------

